# [HL2 Mod] Cinematic Mod 10 Released!



## 10TaTioN (Sep 25, 2009)

FAKEFACTORY released the Final version of their Cinematic mod (version 10) for Half Life 2.



















*Version History:*


Spoiler



*CM 10.30*

    * Reactivated a simplified HUD crosshair in non-ironsighted weapons mode, so all the John Rambos can wipe out the city with hip-shots again.
    * Fixed HUD elements in EP1 and EP2
    * Fixed Detailsprites in EP2
    * Many, many, many fixes and improvements on hl2/ep1/ep2 maps
    * Most maps recompiled with high precision lightmaps in certain areas
    * Added V90 HD Alyx (Lima) - ATTENTION: One model variation is semi-half-nude
    * Several reworked HD civilian, some new faces
    * Small improvements in the ironsight code
    * Changed eyes on human characters to a vortigaunt eyes shader-derivate for much more realistic eyes (Thanks to Kyle Bloss for the initial tip. It took me 3 years to pick up this, sorry Kyle)
    * First step to fix an old VALVE humans animation bug (instant flipping instead of normal turn-animation on 45 and 90 degree rotations)
    * Disabled gamma settings in autoexec, because the game was too dark for most users.

*CM 10.20*

    * (Non public test release)

*CM 10.10*

    * Added V70 HD models with advanced jigglebones. Reapply the models with Character Pimper, if you want to use them.
    * Added the complete HL2 buggy-coast sequence at nighttime. This is fixing the time leap from Ravenholm to Coast. If you want the old-style daytime coast levels, just copy the map files from "daytime" (inside HL2 maps folder), but i strongly recommend to give the new night levels a try.
    * Added Buggy headlights and increased flashlight (mainly because of the new night time coast levels) + Numerous improvements in several maps (HL2 / EP1 / EP2)
    * Added Ironsight (bind the ironsight key with the ingame options)
    * Added optional hightech-style HD-Combines (available with the character pimper)
    * Added several CVARS for console-tweaking the new features:
          o "FF_vehicle_flashlightfov_h" = "120" ( def. "120.0" ) - Horizontal headlight cone for buggy. Default: 120
          o "FF_vehicle_flashlightfov_v" = "60" ( def. "60.0" ) - Vertical headlight cone for buggy. Default: 60
          o "FF_vehicle_dynamicflashlight" = "0" ( def. "1" ) - Enables dynamic shadows with buggy headlight. (1 = On / 0 = Off) Default: Off, because of shadow cut errors
          o r_flashlightfar "1000" - Maximum length for player flashlight
          o r_flashlightfov "65" - players flashlight cone field of view
          o r_headlightfar "3000" - Maximum length for buggy headlight
          o "ff_ironsight_hide_quickinfo" = "1" - Disables the quickinfo HUD element. Crosshair alpha was be set to zero in hudlayout.res
          o "ff_ironsight_disable_crosshair" = "1" - Disables the crosshair while in ironsight mode.
          o "ff_ironsight_disable_weapon_lowering" = "1" - Disables automatic Weapon lowering while in ironsight mode.
          o "ff_new_running" = "1" - 0=Off, 1=On (Default), Enables head bobbing and prevents weapons use while running
          o "ff_staretime" = "15" - Necessary time in seconds, until Alyx reacts to staring. "ff_enable_vehicle_headlight" = "1" ( def. "1" ) - Toggle the new buggy headlight feature (HL2 only)
    * Added the following settings to the autoexec.bat files (found in cfg subdirs)
          o mat_monitorgamma_tv_enabled 1
          o mat_monitorgamma_tv_exp 1.6
          o mat_monitorgamma_tv_range_max 255
          o mat_monitorgamma_tv_range_min 1
          o This gives a slightly darker image with more vibrant colors and more defined details but you should re-adjust your brightness settings in the video config tab or disable the new settings with mat_monitorgamma_tv_enabled "0", especially with low-end monitors and bad blacklevels.

*CM 10.03*

    * Added italian support to Language Configurator

*CM 10.02*

    * Second attempt to fix an old bug in HL2 prison levels (Twin-Alyx)
    * (LE Version only) Removed left-over files from the HD(FULL) version of CM10, i.e. HD-Dog
    * Fixed a vphysics crash at d1_canals_09 (heli bombing sequence)

*CM 10.01*

    * Fixed a bug in the NPC response system that could lead to a plot-stopping response clash in EP2

*CM 10 FINAL*

    * Reworked the facial expressions on HD Gman
    * Fixed eyes movement on HD Gman
    * Tweaked some nature textures
    * Some small map improvements
    * Fixed wrong ai node file in ep2
    * Added one missing EP2 map, that was giving AI errors in previous versions
    * Added macro scaled overlays to most nature textures. This prevents Tiling-effects and gives more visual diversion on large areas with same ground texture (beach, forest ...)
    * Recompiled ALL HD civilian with Collision-Joints. This prevents unnatural bending after becoming ragdoll.
    * Added V60 Lima HD Alyx
    * Increased the ragdoll lifetime
    * Updated to Source Engine 14 Build 3943
    * Added (conservative) multicore support to autoexec.bat's (Read the comments in autoexec.bat for further details)
    * YOU MUST RE-INSTALL THE HD-MODELS WITH CHARACTERPIMPER FOR TAKING EFFECT

*CM 10 RC*

    * Characterpimper: Additional installs of decals and textures matching the currently selected Alyx model
    * FIX: Characterpimper swaps textures and decals on swapping maincharacters (was planned in beta 3, but not activated)
    * Some reworks on several maps
    * Some performance tweaks
    * Improved Phong Settings on HD (Lima) Alyx
    * Improved or corrected textures on HD civilian models
    * Some new or updated textures
    * (GERMAN ONLY) Einige neue veränderte NPC-Dialoge (wie immer abschaltbar)

*CM 10 Beta 3*

    * Characterpimper now installs additional files when switching between LO and HD maincharacters (i.e. Dr. Breen posters)
    * Many maps reworked (HL2 / EP1 / EP2) for better performance and/or more details
    * Some new textures, some old reworked with better ones
    * V50 HD Alyx (Lima) Model + Engine Update (Version 14 Build 3791)
    * Some bugfixes + Some script updates (NPC response system)

*CM 10 Beta 2*

    * Reworked foliage and environments on some EP1 and EP2 maps
    * Reworked some HL2 maps (Closer to original VALVE mood, but more post apocalyptic) with richer foliage and smooth skybox transition
    * Performance-Fixes for some HL2 Open-Area maps
    * Brightened up the flashlight

*CM 10 Beta 1 (First puplic beta)*

    * MAJOR rework of all human models and maincharacters
    * Added Hybrid-HD-Alyx (very very beta) This model comes with HD-body but keeps the original VALVE-style face
    * Reworked Adriana Lima style HD-Alyx (new bonesetup, more realistic proportions, tweaked jigglebones)
    * Alyx got a pistol laser sight system
    * Optimized LOD system on HD models
    * New HD-textures / HD-props
    * Reworked old Hires-Textures with more efficient HD-overlays
    * Moderate rework of some keyplaces like Kleiner's lab, Black Mesa East, EP2-silo ecetera
    * Optimized texture pool for more economic usage of shared materials (CM9 uncompressed VRAM memory peaks: 2.3 GB VRAM -> CM10 uncompressed VRAM memory peaks:: 1.7 GB VRAM)
    * First implementation of a fully dynamic soundtrack framework (experimental)
    * Killed some background music (Less is more)
    * Tweaked the new running effect (reloading and shooting possible while running)
    * Several bugfixes
    * Launchers are using the heapsize command by default, because the current amount of texture/sound/mech data would break the heapspace limit



Time to give your Half Life 2 wings, again. 

*Source:* http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=465873

*Download:*

*Full Version Single File (Torrent) -- version 10.02:*
http://gameupdates.org/details.php?id=3833

*Update/Patch - version 10.30 (Download Manager recommended):*
http://games.on.net/file/32547/Update_to_HL2_cinematicmod_v10_to_v10.3


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 25, 2009)

14 RapidShare files? ffs.

Why can't people just makes torrents for this kind of stuff? Or put it on a site that'll allow for one file.

Looks good however, thank you.


----------



## kenkickr (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I love HL2 and I'll have to try this out tonight.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 25, 2009)

Makes thing look much nicer, will grab this when I go home


----------



## 10TaTioN (Sep 25, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> 14 RapidShare files? ffs.
> 
> Why can't people just makes torrents for this kind of stuff? Or put it on a site that'll allow for one file.
> 
> Looks good however, thank you.



yeah i agree with you for sure. maybe they need points to keep their account alive (tough i dunno if Rapidshare still uses that system), well i would say its fair when he's sharing a great work.

Anyway, if you want torrents, you're probably find this mod in here: http://gameupdates.org/

They usually have Cinematic Mod. Keep your eyes open, or sub to their feed, but i can't guarantee it's gonna be fast, i usually download from Filefront and Internode's Games.On.Net

PS: I'll add Download mirror's as they appear.


----------



## Nick259 (Sep 25, 2009)

10TaTioN said:


> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/9856/ep1c17010016.jpg



wtf? lol


----------



## douglatins (Sep 26, 2009)

Try usinf Jdownloader for that many rapidshare files


----------



## SirJangly (Sep 26, 2009)

Does this just make everything super high resolution?


----------



## shevanel (Sep 26, 2009)

Nick259 said:


> wtf? lol



She's shooting at stinky people.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 26, 2009)

anyone found any good download links? torrents etc.?

Dont want to download more than 3 separate files


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 27, 2009)

I would say after I've downloaded this I'll sort out a torrent of it but my upload rate is awful : [


----------



## Steevo (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been adding torrents but got noda yet, I am downloading them in reverse hoping someone will put the first out on torrents.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 27, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I would say after I've downloaded this I'll sort out a torrent of it but my upload rate is awful : [



if you can torrent it i can help seed


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 27, 2009)

Is it possible to get this to makes some HL2 Mods look better or not?


----------



## Steevo (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes, just use the pack to put in your cache folder and the game will use the high res textures.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 27, 2009)

Steevo said:


> Yes, just use the pack to put in your cache folder and the game will use the high res textures.



Thanks I'll try this! Just waiting for a proper way to download this so I can use it.


----------



## douglatins (Sep 27, 2009)

I am downloading the torrent for beta (10gb) and Final update in rapidshare using jdownloader (3gb)

http://www.cinematicmod.com/downloads/torrents/FF_CM_10b1.torrent


----------



## Steevo (Sep 28, 2009)

as soon as the last file is downloaded I will get the set in a torrent.


Do you have some better tracker URLS to use, TPB is not accepting right now for me......


----------



## 10TaTioN (Sep 28, 2009)

Steevo said:


> as soon as the last file is downloaded I will get the set in a torrent.
> 
> 
> Do you have some better tracker URLS to use, TPB is not accepting right now for me......



Sure: http://gameupdates.org/




EDIT: Some guy uploaded the files to somewhere else, using Orbit Downloader (Download Manager), i've got max speeds on my Net (1.2MB/s).

Download the previous version Beta or RC and then this files to update to the final version:



> http://www.derrob.de/files/CM10FINAL_UPD.part01.rar
> http://www.derrob.de/files/CM10FINAL_UPD.part02.rar
> http://www.derrob.de/files/CM10FINAL_UPD.part03.rar
> http://www.derrob.de/files/CM10FINAL_UPD.part04.rar
> ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 28, 2009)

i dont like the way aleyx looks...i like everything else though i think its beautiful..but imo they made alyx look like a total scank


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 28, 2009)

You could always get a skin off FPSBanana or something for her.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 28, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i dont like the way aleyx looks...i like everything else though i think its beautiful..but imo they made alyx look like a total scank



That's what the "character pimper" is for. You can customize her. At least you used to be able to last release I played with...


----------



## Raiasokura (Sep 28, 2009)

True its a great mod, I was slightly critical at first as the screens looked bad. I ended up giving it a go and was surprised its actaully a great mod I dont like the alyx models either.. theres an option to disable them so just disable them. I used the normal HL2 models, they just look a bit off i cant quite put my finger on it.

In CM8 there was a HD model and that looked pretty good, better than the default one.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 29, 2009)

anyone made a single file torrent for it yet ?


----------



## cyriene (Sep 29, 2009)

Can i just download the Final version, or do I have to download the beta and final?  I haven't ever used any of these mods with HL2 before, sorry for being a noob...


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 29, 2009)

The minimum system specs to run it is like an i7 and a good GPU.

Thats why i have never tried this mods.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Sep 30, 2009)

still no one with a single file torrent ?


----------



## Westenra (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks nice, but crashes at the first loading screen (after meeting Barney in the interrogation room). Might want to get working on that. 

You know, so it doesn't suck.


----------



## 10TaTioN (Nov 9, 2009)

*Single File (Torrent) -- version 10.2:*
http://gameupdates.org/details.php?id=3833


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

ima try this mod now its in a torrent file

let you know if i like it what i find and that


----------



## zithe (Nov 9, 2009)

She looks like a different person. Other than that, it's really nice looking.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 9, 2009)

I have it and it works fine on my system at native resolution 1920 X 1200 with full AA, AF, HDR, etc....


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 9, 2009)

SICK MOD!!! but I will have to wait for Asus to warranty my mobo before I can get it.


----------



## cyriene (Nov 10, 2009)

I still haven't played through HL2 yet.  I think I'll try this mod out, looks really good.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 10, 2009)

cyriene said:


> I still haven't played through HL2 yet.  I think I'll try this mod out, looks really good.



 really? oh your missing out man! Have you played any of the episodes?


----------



## cyriene (Nov 10, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> really? oh your missing out man! Have you played any of the episodes?



I've played the first half life.  Then I have started half life 2, but I never finish it, I don't usually get very far either.  I have played Episode 1. I was going to wait to play episode 2 until I finished hl2 first.  

I've been playing borderlands now though so that has been taking up my gaming time...


----------



## Muhad (Dec 3, 2009)

*wow, geez, wt?*

on this page what files have to be downloaded to get this mod


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey that's not Alyx, it's Adriana Lima!


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 3, 2009)

i tried to play it but it needs half life 2:episode 2 so i cant play it : ( i have all the other episodes apart from that one

i just borrowed my mates orange box on 360 for that episode


----------



## zithe (Dec 3, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i tried to play it but it needs half life 2:episode 2 so i cant play it : ( i have all the other episodes apart from that one
> 
> i just borrowed my mates orange box on 360 for that episode



That was a tough nut. Definitely the most difficult of the HL2 episodes.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 3, 2009)

zithe said:


> That was a tough nut. Definitely the most difficult of the HL2 episodes.



yeah i hated the last part with the bombs and the striders, im shit at aiming with the gravity gun its got a slight curve on the fire


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 3, 2009)

hmm... why does this...







remind me of the chick from Zombieland?






there's a slight resemblance there i think?

Looks like a very good mod, but I think my poor Pent. D would have trouble. Or if someone who's tried this mod already plz look at my spec and let me know how well/poor would it run on my current system.


----------



## 10TaTioN (Jan 13, 2010)

*Update 10.10*



> History:
> 
> 
> *CM 10.10*
> ...



*More Info:* http://www.cinematicmod.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=202

*Download:* http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=473355


----------



## Nick259 (Jan 13, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> The minimum system specs to run it is like an i7 and a good GPU.
> 
> Thats why i have never tried this mods.



ran the 9.5 version fine on an e6420 and an 8800gt 512mb.


----------



## 10TaTioN (Feb 26, 2010)

*New version*



> CM 10.30
> 
> * Reactivated a simplified HUD crosshair in non-ironsighted weapons mode, so all the John Rambos can wipe out the city with hip-shots again.
> * Fixed HUD elements in EP1 and EP2
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2010)

slow torrent speeds


----------



## 10TaTioN (Feb 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> slow torrent speeds



Try this FTP link:



> http://hl2.antithesisgames.com/dl.p...s.com/mods/cinematicmod/CM10/base/CM10FULL.7z



and update:



> http://hl2.antithesisgames.com/dl.p...mods/cinematicmod/CM10/updates/CM10.30_UPD.7z


----------



## zithe (Feb 26, 2010)

This mod really deserves attention. It probably is getting quite a bit on other sites and I just didn't notice.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 28, 2010)

what really sux is i downloaded 10 final and it some how managed to get one of the archives corrupted... now i have to download it AGAIN -.-


----------



## Steevo (Mar 1, 2010)

10.30 fixed the glitches I had in EP2, I had enough of HL2 glitches I stopped replaying it with this mod, the buggy got stick too many times. Maybe this fixes that too?


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmm. I never played any of the Half-Life games. Would this be worth a shot ?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Hmm. I never played any of the Half-Life games. Would this be worth a shot ?



your only missing out on one of the best story lines ever


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 1, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> your only missing out on one of the best story lines ever



That good, eh ? Time to go shopping on Steam. Since HL1 is way too dated by now: Will it be hard to get into the storyline of HL2 having never played HL1 ?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 1, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> That good, eh ? Time to go shopping on Steam. Since HL1 is way too dated by now: Will it be hard to get into the storyline of HL2 having never played HL1 ?



Nah, I played HL1 after doing all HL2 + EP1 + EP2. Doesn't make the story hard to understand at all. Make sure you buy HL1: Source though, great game. Great series.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Mar 1, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> That good, eh ? Time to go shopping on Steam. Since HL1 is way too dated by now: Will it be hard to get into the storyline of HL2 having never played HL1 ?



Wait for Black Mesa to come out. It's a complete redesign of Half Life 1 with up-to-date graphics (you'll need HL2 to play it). 
Then use the Cinematic Mod to play Half Life 2 and the episodes.

HL2 is so moddable that recent IQ mods make it look as good as 2010 games.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

i downloaded this and installed and really didnt notice anything different besides the models. the textures look the same quality.


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 1, 2010)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Wait for Black Mesa to come out. It's a complete redesign of Half Life 1 with up-to-date graphics (you'll need HL2 to play it).
> Then use the Cinematic Mod to play Half Life 2 and the episodes.
> 
> HL2 is so moddable that recent IQ mods make it look as good as 2010 games.



I think I'll pass on that. HL2 is something I can play now, and I need a game. The fourth run of Mass Effect 2 is still full of awesome, but I'd like to do something else before I go in for the fifth.


----------

